# Going nuts at the neighbors dog through the fence



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

For now, I would take her out on leash. Every single time she interacts poorly at the fence, it will be harder to teach her to stop.

Talk to your neighbors and set up 1-2 time periods a day where they will keep their dog in so that you can have her out.

Your best bet for long-term succcess would be to consult with a competent professional.

Part of the training plan would likely involve reinforcing your dog (while on leash, at the far far far far side of the yard) for attention to you and interaciton with you, and attention away from the neighbors dog. Gradually, over weeks, working your way closer to the fence. There are other steps that are often utilized in conjunction. But the important part to remember...is that any barking incident will make your training harder and will only increase her anxiety level.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm wondering if we could set up a chicken wire fence with posts cutting off that area? It's hard to think that we can't just be in the yard- we play with her all the time in the backyard, throwing the ball around, gardening etc. We hang out a lot in the yard.

We can't afford to consult a professional  I really don't want to ask the neighbors to have to monitor their dog when it is really Sienna that's the problem- they have enough to think about with the new baby.

I guess we could also fix the fence so she can't see through it, but she would still sense the dog there, not to mention seeing the other dogs through the chain link at the back.

What about using treats? She is very food oriented. Could I use a "look at me" command and give her the treat when she is quiet?


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

In most situations like this, improving the fence does help to some extent and is a good safety measure, however, she could still be barking and distressed.

It's great of you to be cautious and polite and to recognize that your dog is the trouble maker. I do think it's appropriate for you to talk to your neighbors and set aside a few short periods in the day where you will have your dog out and their dog is in...mention your long term goal is to fix this, but during the training process you want to exercise her without her practicing the bad behavior....and that the training happens at other times of day.

I think if you are considering the chicken wire....for the cost of the repairs and modiciations, you probably could get one consult with a professional. Or at least, be walking her on leash while you save up for it.... 

Food, yes yes yes! However, you want to be far enough away she will respond well, mvoe closer only when sh'es 100%, always be aware of little signs of stress, and you never ever ever want to show her the food until after she responds to the cues. Food is great for training but for best results, you probably want to have someone show you how to do it well.

If your long term goal is her to be quiet and calm and happy, until you have completed a training process, we don't want to give her any chances to practice the undesirable behavior.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I will second what Red Dogs said and will add that the new development of her going into bark-fest mode with the dog behind the fence has the potential to make her issues with other dogs while on leash-walks a bit worse. (And the fact that she routinely barks at dog-walking passersby on the trail is likely a contributing factor as well.) :-(


----------

